# Odds of Thailand opening up



## easyrider (Feb 16, 2021)

What does anyone think about the odds of Thailand reopening by Halloween ?  

Bill


----------



## bendadin (Feb 18, 2021)

I just saw a 9 night/$999 RT flight Thailand offer for September, October, and November. I'd do it if I had confidence that we can travel by then.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 18, 2021)

I was looking at something similar but was thinking of a few weeks with a layover in Hawaii each direction. 

Bill


----------



## echino (Feb 18, 2021)

There is a talk of opening on October 1st for those who had both vaccine shots within 14-90 days.









						Thailand's Phuket plans private vaccination drive, aims for October reopening
					

Thailand's resort island of Phuket is planning private coronavirus vaccinations for 250,000 residents in the hope the government will allow it to fully reopen to foreign tourists by October and save its battered economy, industry officials said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 15, 2021)

I'm in Thailand now. They are now talking about if you have proof you have had both shots your quarintine would be cut to 7 days. Currently it is 14 days in and approved hotel. You will pay a high price for your hotel above the going rate. I would check with the Thai counsolite in your country before you make your plans. Currently they have insurance requirements and the policy must say it covers Covid.  

I'm planning to return to the states next month. I hope they change the quarintine requirement by September when I return. Will see.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 15, 2021)

Get cancellable reservations.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 15, 2021)

Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines will start cruising again in Southeast Asia either in June or July 2021 with their mega cruise ships.


----------



## marmite (Oct 8, 2021)

This thread is a little old, but I'm not sure if any of you have looked up the details on "Phuket Sandbox".  Looks like many of the timeshares on II will be an option if you want to try and do a Phuket trip.  If anyone has already planned one (or gone on one already) I'd love an update!


----------



## echino (Oct 8, 2021)

marmite said:


> This thread is a little old, but I'm not sure if any of you have looked up the details on "Phuket Sandbox".  Looks like many of the timeshares on II will be an option if you want to try and do a Phuket trip.  If anyone has already planned on (or gone on one) I'd love an update!



I own 2 weeks at Marriott Phuket Beach Club, booked for Christmas and New Year's this year. Already deposited Christmas week in II, will also deposit New Year's week soon. The reason for not going this year is the high cost of required tests for my family. You have to test before going, then another test on arrival, then another test in a week, then another test in two weeks (recently cancelled), then another test before returning to Canada. It all adds up to be very expensive, just for the tests alone, ignoring other costs.


----------



## marmite (Oct 8, 2021)

I was thinking that it was actually looking like a fairly inexpensive trip if I were to purchase units on Getaways ($497 for a 2BDR is way less than the MF for a year of anyone's home resort I think!).  Of course, Christmas/New Years and the flight costs are a whole other matter.   The flight choices (that meet the criteria of the program) out of YVR weren't super attractive.  Since you own there @echino , I'm sure you know all the secrets of a smooth trip there.  Hopefully you can get back there soon, I really miss that part of the world.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 8, 2021)

We love Phuket. I was telling hubby that it would be worth it just to go there for the massages (and of course the food).  It’s very tempting that II has so much inventory right now. We would love to go there after Nov when the Similan Island National Park opens again to snorkel.


----------

